# Potential Closed Redfish Fishing Season



## Backcountry 16

I would gladly pay for a redfish stamp but unfortunately there are way to many fisherman on the water now so I can totally get the over fishing and maybe a closed season is needed. This comes from a 50 year old Florida cracker who has fished swfl waters since old enough to hold a fishing pole.


----------



## devrep

a redfish license. Jesus. what else can the government take. how about a licensee to breathe.


----------



## CodyW

Backcountry 16 said:


> I would gladly pay for a redfish stamp but unfortunately there are way to many fisherman on the water now so I can totally get the over fishing and maybe a closed season is needed. This comes from a 50 year old Florida cracker who has fished swfl waters since old enough to hold a fishing pole.


It really helped the snook population when they closed it for several years, now there's tons of snook out there. It would drastically help the redfish population. I also believe there should be a season for them too.


----------



## Breeze

devrep said:


> a redfish license. Jesus. what else can the government take. how about a licensee to breathe.


It wouldn't effect me I catch and release all my reds. But if you want to keep them that should be your decision.


----------



## jmrodandgun

MariettaMike said:


> This also gives me the idea that Louisiana should consider closing any game fish harvesting on posted properties. If the public doesn't have fishing access via tidal waters on private properties, then *the owners of such property can't harvest the public's gamefish that accessed the properties via tidal waters.* Comprendre?


The property owners are part of the public.

Wildlife is a resource owned by everyone, land owners and non land owners alike. Punishing property owners for exercising their property rights is counter productive.

I wouldn't mind seeing a reduction in redfish limits, and/or a removal of the single 27 inch fish. If someone put the screws to the bow fishing armada I wouldn't be mad either. 





CodyW said:


> I also believe there should be a season for them too.


This is effectively the same thing as closing the fishery. Even catch and release has a, not so insignificant, mortality rate. It's not like hunting where the animals aren't getting legal hunting pressure during the off season, even with a closed harvest anglers will continue to target redfish for sport.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Breeze said:


> It wouldn't effect me I catch and release all my reds. But if you want to keep them that should be your decision.


Sometimes they die. Just because you return them to the water does not mean you do not contribute to their demise.


----------



## Ckirk57

I support the idea of having a closed season like snook.


----------



## Scrob

If thats whats needed to protect our fishery for the future then so be it.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I want my grandson to be able to have the joy of catching redfish also so something is definitely needed.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Ckirk57 said:


> I support the idea of having a closed season like snook.


When snook season was closed, was it just a closed harvest or could you not target the species?


----------



## Scrob

I'm surprised the Lagoon hasn't implemented something already, that place needs it bad


----------



## Ckirk57

jmrodandgun said:


> When snook season was closed, was it just a closed harvest or could you not target the species?


Just closed for harvest.


----------



## Backcountry 16

jmrodandgun said:


> When snook season was closed, was it just a closed harvest or could you not target the species?


Closed harvest that was after the 2010 cold spell we had in Florida.


----------



## MSG

Breeze said:


> It wouldn't effect me I catch and release all my reds. But if you want to keep them that should be your decision.


Sorry - it should not be your decision - there needs to be proper management and protection


----------



## CodyW

Ckirk57 said:


> I support the idea of having a closed season like snook.


Correct me if I'm wrong,but didn't trout even have a close season a few years back?


----------



## Backcountry 16

CodyW said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong,but didn't trout even have a close season a few years back?


Still do December in swf waters January North Florida I do believe.


----------



## ADicus

jmrodandgun said:


> Sometimes they die. Just because you return them to the water does not mean you do not contribute to their demise.


Understood but what your implying is we should just stop all together? The limit has already been reduced in this area not that I am complaining one bit I rarely take my limit maybe 1-2 times a year! I believe the real problem lies in where the fish are caught is not where they are released if you catch my drift (no pun intended) a lot of "T" anglers will not be happy with that comment!


----------



## Dschouest42

The website featuring this is a fake news site. Literally, they posted something not long ago about closing the Louisiana Deer Season. Its a troll


----------



## Vertigo

Quoted from the bottom of the page where this "news" is posted:

*"ABOUT*
This website is an entertainment website, news are created by users. These are humourous news, fantasy, fictional, that should not be seriously taken or as a source of information."


----------



## MariettaMike

Dschouest42 said:


> The website featuring this is a fake news site. Literally, they posted something not long ago about closing the Louisiana Deer Season. Its a troll


you're probably right. They left out the "conservation" part of the actual FWC name.

...and the home page is hilarious... guess I got punked by a FB friend.

http://www.breakingnews365.net


----------



## jlindsley

It appears based on the above that this article isn't real. I personally haven't seen a huge decline in redfish? I find the way they are managed with a slot limit as an effective way to keep breeder fish alive and should be implemented on other fish. Habitat restoration and creation is also another very important aspect of growing and keeping a sustainable fishery.


----------



## el9surf

I would be all for a closed season, too bad this is fake news.


----------



## ADicus

Well shit!! Seemed fairly believable!


----------



## Net 30

Damn...I was hoping it was for real! It's always a sick sight at JB's watching the "Guides" offloading their trophy catches each day for quick pictures of dead Reds and sending their "sports" back to god knows where they came from with mushy filets.

The entire Lagoon should be catch and release...GUIDES INCLUDED!


----------



## prinjm6




----------



## coconutgroves

The ironic part is it would take them 4 years to find out there is a problem! Look at how long it took to identify the striper problem on the east coast. That was decades in the making and took a long time to recover. I am for aggressive conservation. The trout suffered here in TX and they changed the slot on the southern coast. Guess what? Tons of big trout in the flats 2 years later. It works, joke or not.


----------



## Capnredfish

Snook rebounded very well after the freeze with no government help. Fish got horny and made more.
Closing redfish is a bad idea. Perhaps and maybe I could see a boat limit. If I take a friend and son out we may not need to take 3. Limited to 2. We both eat.
This would give researchers what they need and will always need. More funding to continue their studies. Always been this way and always will. After all. They earn a living doing studies that need funding. So findings always change. And of course politicians. Need their name on something don't they?
Eliminate tournaments period. Especially the ones that relocate fish. My opinion without a funded study. 
Stamp. Just another money maker. And probably the biggest one related to fishing and no study needed.
We hand over millions upon millions and there is never enough. They do minimal if any boat ramp maintenance, public docks in disrepair, dirt trailer parking lots allowing more sediment to wash into waterways.
But we do get plenty of studies and all we ever get is what?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Capnredfish said:


> Snook rebounded very well after the freeze with no government help. Fish got horny and made more.
> Closing redfish is a bad idea. Perhaps and maybe I could see a boat limit. If I take a friend and son out we may not need to take 3. Limited to 2. We both eat.
> This would give researchers what they need and will always need. More funding to continue their studies. Always been this way and always will. After all. They earn a living doing studies that need funding. So findings always change. And of course politicians. Need their name on something don't they?
> Eliminate tournaments period. Especially the ones that relocate fish. My opinion without a funded study.
> Stamp. Just another money maker. And probably the biggest one related to fishing and no study needed.
> We hand over millions upon millions and there is never enough. They do minimal if any boat ramp maintenance, public docks in disrepair, dirt trailer parking lots allowing more sediment to wash into waterways.
> But we do get plenty of studies and all we ever get is what?


No government help how about the closure after the 2010 freeze?


----------



## MariettaMike

Net 30 said:


> Damn...I was hoping it was for real! It's always a sick sight at JB's watching the "Guides" offloading their trophy catches each day for quick pictures of dead Reds and sending their "sports" back to god know where they live with mushy filets.


Me too. And what's worse is those guides typically let their clients harvest an extra limit for them.

That's 50% more fish taken home for two-anglers, OR 100% more for one.


----------



## Flatsaholic

Backcountry 16 said:


> No government help how about the closure after the 2010 freeze?


Backcountry. I do not think capnredfish is from Florida.

The government closing snook for years is the reason why they are everywhere. I catch more snook now then any other specie. Defiantly more then reds now. Tampa Bay could use a closed season. The pressure on reds in Tampa is like no other and growing. The red numbers are a lot lower then 3-4 years ago. It use to be nothing to go out and catch reds, but now you can hardly get them to eat. Guides and bait slingers now have the urge to chum like crazy to get them to feed, which is another problem of its own.


----------



## el9surf

Capnredfish said:


> Snook rebounded very well after the freeze with no government help. Fish got horny and made more.
> Closing redfish is a bad idea. Perhaps and maybe I could see a boat limit. If I take a friend and son out we may not need to take 3. Limited to 2. We both eat.
> This would give researchers what they need and will always need. More funding to continue their studies. Always been this way and always will. After all. They earn a living doing studies that need funding. So findings always change. And of course politicians. Need their name on something don't they?
> Eliminate tournaments period. Especially the ones that relocate fish. My opinion without a funded study.
> Stamp. Just another money maker. And probably the biggest one related to fishing and no study needed.
> We hand over millions upon millions and there is never enough. They do minimal if any boat ramp maintenance, public docks in disrepair, dirt trailer parking lots allowing more sediment to wash into waterways.
> But we do get plenty of studies and all we ever get is what?


Come fish the mosquito lagoon / IRL and you would feel different. Years ago it was normal to go and see hundreds upon hundred of fish tailing throughout the day at most of the stops you would make. If they weren't tailing they would be milling about or crawling the shore lines. I have had several trips in the last 6 months where I have seen 5 fish or less, and a couple trips where we saw no fish at all. Keep in mind this isn't in one spot, I move around all day if I'm not finding fish.

The popularity of fishing has exploded, all you have to do is look at the boat ramp to see the maxed out parking issues. 20 years ago you might see 5 or 10 trucks at the ramp. Now you see 50 vehicles that are parked all the way down the road because the parking is full. It's not rocket science, the pressure is greater than ever.


----------



## Backcountry 16

el9surf said:


> Come fish the mosquito lagoon / IRL and you would feel different. Years ago it was normal to go and see hundreds upon hundred of fish tailing throughout the day at most of the stops you would make. If they weren't tailing they would be milling about or crawling the shore lines. I have had several trips in the last 6 months where I have seen 5 fish or less, and a couple trips where we saw no fish at all. Keep in mind this isn't in one spot, I move around all day if I'm not finding fish.
> 
> The popularity of fishing has exploded, all you have to do is look at the boat ramp to see the maxed out parking issues. 20 years ago you might see 5 or 10 trucks at the ramp. Now you see 50 vehicles that are parked all the way down the road because the parking is full. It's not rocket science, the pressure is greater than ever.


And it's only going to get worse unfortunately I see it all the time here in Lee county way too over populated and they just keep building houses. Welcome to Florida now go back home.


----------



## el9surf

Backcountry 16 said:


> And it's only going to get worse unfortunately I see it all the time here in Lee county way too over populated and they just keep building houses. Welcome to Florida now go back home.


Completely agree. Guess I don't see how a closed season or temporary closure would hurt.


----------



## jlindsley

el9surf said:


> Come fish the mosquito lagoon / IRL and you would feel different. Years ago it was normal to go and see hundreds upon hundred of fish tailing throughout the day at most of the stops you would make. If they weren't tailing they would be milling about or crawling the shore lines. I have had several trips in the last 6 months where I have seen 5 fish or less, and a couple trips where we saw no fish at all. Keep in mind this isn't in one spot, I move around all day if I'm not finding fish.
> QUOTE]
> 
> .


Still a lot of fish in the lagoon but I agree there are more people. I'd rather see a no take on trout over 20". As I mentioned above keeping breeder fish is important and having a tourist stake a 10lb trout up for a picture and stuff in their freezer is less than ideal for the fishery.

The fish have changed habits in my opinion with regards to tailing etc. For example I was fishing the north end of the lagoon the other day next to a popular area to run through. A boat buzzed by me and the 20 redfish I was looking at didn't even flinch. A lot of times they will ease into the grass or go under a mangrove and wait 5 min. Guess so many people have buzzed shorelines that don't get up like they previously did


----------



## DeepSouthFly

More boats, economy getting better or what? I agree. Way more people fishing now I feel like compared to 5 years ago. I'm not against a closed season but I would rather see it be a seasonal harvest. Close it during the summer so the out of towners can't take red filets back home. Less reds would be put in a cooler in the winter compared to the summer, I feel like that's how it would be up here in the panhandle. Not sure on you guys down south.


----------



## jmrodandgun

DeepSouthFly said:


> More boats, economy getting better or what?


There are some very compelling arguments for the economy not necessarily being any _better_, but rather younger professionals are spending their money on lifestyle objects rather than preparing for the future. It's some kind of generational thing, YOLO if you will....


----------



## el9surf

jlindsley said:


> Still a lot of fish in the lagoon but I agree there are more people. I'd rather see a no take on trout over 20". As I mentioned above keeping breeder fish is important and having a tourist stake a 10lb trout up for a picture and stuff in their freezer is less than ideal for the fishery.
> 
> The fish have changed habits in my opinion with regards to tailing etc. For example I was fishing the north end of the lagoon the other day next to a popular area to run through. A boat buzzed by me and the 20 redfish I was looking at didn't even flinch. A lot of times they will ease into the grass or go under a mangrove and wait 5 min. Guess so many people have buzzed shorelines that don't get up like they previously did


Yes still a lot of fish, but the frequency of fish I see while poling for miles on end keeps becoming less and less. Keep in mind many of these flats I have fished for upwards of 20 years. I don't know all of the spots or every nuance. I do notice when I pull up to spots that have been very productive in the past and they are riddled with prop scars, missing sea grass and generally void of life.


----------



## crboggs

Way more people on kayaks and paddle boards in my home waters...which puts them in snook and redfish territory. So more pressure on reds in areas that historically didn't see much traffic.

I guess all those inshore guys who said "I don't care about red snapper, I don't fish offshore..." might start paying more attention. And those of us who do both inshore and offshore will be standing by with "I told ya so..."


----------



## yobata

DeepSouthFly said:


> More boats, economy getting better or what? I agree. Way more people fishing now I feel like compared to 5 years ago. I'm not against a closed season but I would rather see it be a seasonal harvest. Close it during the summer so the out of towners can't take red filets back home. Less reds would be put in a cooler in the winter compared to the summer, I feel like that's how it would be up here in the panhandle. Not sure on you guys down south.


I thought the tourist season in Florida was during the cold months when the snowbirds come down


----------



## afernandez

I have no problem shutting down redfish and snook completely. I highly doubt someone wanting to book a charter would not book that charter because they cannot harvest either of those species. If anything, more fish = better fishing for everyone.


----------



## Backcountry 16

yobata said:


> I thought the tourist season in Florida was during the cold months when the snowbirds come down


They don't all leave unfortunately plus there's way more people down here south Florida than 20 year's ago. Look up the population of Lee county today compared to 20 years ago elsurf is right on I see many mangrove shorelines that use to be full of fish not just Redfish that are pretty decelant now too much pressure.


----------



## coconutgroves

jmrodandgun said:


> There are some very compelling arguments for the economy not necessarily being any _better_, but rather younger professionals are spending their money on lifestyle objects rather than preparing for the future. It's some kind of generational thing, YOLO if you will....


The economy is definitely better. The best sign of a good economy is air travel. Ticket prices are at an all time high but look at the airport.... packed. The first thing that goes in a weak economy is air travel.

I used to get to Belize for 450 to 550. This was up to 3 years ago. Now, it is 750 unless you get the super early purchase. And that's a 2 hour flight from Houston. 750?!?!?! Come on.


----------



## Str8-Six

I think changing limit size will help. 24"-27" or something like that, and change it to one per day. I was happy they changed it to one per day on west coast and kind of bummed not in Jacksonville. Found it weird because I've had my best Redfish days on west coast. I'll never forget catching probably over 100 slot reds between me and two of my buddies by Port St Joe during a 3 day trip. Could have limited out in 20 mins each of those days. Never had close to that type of action in Jacksonville but yet limit is still two. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Capnredfish

I am from Florida. Do fish the lagoon and fished it a hundred days a year until recently. The hundreds of tailing reds mentioned took a dive right after the 3 canes went through. I will repeat my opinion. Reds don't need a closed season. Perhaps a simple boat limit to start. End of relocate tournaments period. Reds seem to be prolific breeders as anything of color does. I think they will do just fine. Studies for the most part provide income for as long as that person can drag on the study.
Even if the story is fake. This makes for good seat time entertainment.


----------



## coconutgroves

I'd love to see here in TX no walk zones, no airboat zones, and no fish zones. Even if they change year to year. The problem is you can't tell Texans what to do, the Bubbas don't respond kindly to it. But those would have a massive positive impact to our fishery. I don't even go out of Port O Conner anymore because it gets raped more than any spot on the coast.


----------



## 1Fisher77316

If the post is real which sounds doubtful why don't the state of Florida do what Texas does to augment the redfish population? In Texas we have fish hatcheries that are raising red fish fingerlings which are then stocked in the Texas Bay systems. You can fish almost any bay system in the state and catch good size reds on a regular basis.


----------



## Backcountry 16

1Fisher77316 said:


> If the post is real which sounds doubtful why don't the state of Florida do what Texas does to augment the redfish population? In Texas we have fish hatcheries that are raising red fish fingerlings which are then stocked in the Texas Bay systems. You can fish almost any bay system in the state and catch good size reds on a regular basis.


Read further up fake news.


----------



## Net 30

1Fisher77316 said:


> If the post is real which sounds doubtful why don't the state of Florida do what Texas does to augment the redfish population? In Texas we have fish hatcheries that are raising red fish fingerlings which are then stocked in the Texas Bay systems. You can fish almost any bay system in the state and catch good size reds on a regular basis.


FL Does................

http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/stock-enhancement/general-information/raising-red-drum/


----------



## 1Fisher77316

Glad to know it's fake. Both Florida and Texas fisheries are hit pretty hard but there shouldn't be any reason to cut limits further than they have already been restricted. When Texas outlawed the commercial take of redfish by net or rod and reel it really made a positive impact on the fishery. In 1968 the redfish population was in trouble. You might fish all weekend and not even hook one. Since that time without the commercial fishing Texas has been blessed with a great resurgence of redfish..of course the stocking program and a daily bag limit of 3 fish over 20 inches but under 28 inches has also helped. I for one love redfish on a half shell as well as the shallow water sight casting that comes with Texas red fishing.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## 1Fisher77316

Net 30 said:


> FL Does................
> 
> http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/stock-enhancement/general-information/raising-red-drum/


It sounds like they have a great restocking program. I like what I read about tracking the stocked fish.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## devrep

if wishes were horses beggars would ride...

having said that it wouldn't bother me if they raised the low end of the slot a couple of inches. I never keep 18-20 in fish anyway, they look so tiny.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Perhaps we could incorporate some type of redfish moratorium into the next healthcare bill. Setting up a mandatory fee for all citizens to protect and restock redfish would be quite lucrative. 

And while we are at it we should make kayak and paddle board training licensing and registration mandatory. It's quite dangerous with all of those unqualified paddlers out there. 

It's like all the Duckhunter's with mudmotors that can get about anywhere complaining that you can't go anywhere without seeing other hunters now. 
It's just how it is. 
However I prefer it to the pre net ban days . Anybody remember those days?


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Str8-Six said:


> I think changing limit size will help. 24"-27" or something like that, and change it to one per day. I was happy they changed it to one per day on west coast and kind of bummed not in Jacksonville. Found it weird because I've had my best Redfish days on west coast. I'll never forget catching probably over 100 slot reds between me and two of my buddies by Port St Joe during a 3 day trip. Could have limited out in 20 mins each of those days. Never had close to that type of action in Jacksonville but yet limit is still two. Doesn't make sense.


I agree. Shhhhhh about St. Joe..... hahaha


----------



## noahvale

I feel for you guys in FL. We have more redfish than mosquitos here in Louisiana.


----------



## Tarponist

who wants to eat a redfish anyway? good not great tablefare. people eat all sorts of whack fish i get it but damn, put em back!


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Southwest helped beat down United BZE prices last time I made a trip dowm....not doubting you though...they're probably all @ $800 now.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

1Fisher77316 said:


> Glad to know it's fake. Both Florida and Texas fisheries are hit pretty hard but there shouldn't be any reason to cut limits further than they have already been restricted. When Texas outlawed the commercial take of redfish by net or rod and reel it really made a positive impact on the fishery. In 1968 the redfish population was in trouble. You might fish all weekend and not even hook one. Since that time without the commercial fishing Texas has been blessed with a great resurgence of redfish..of course the stocking program and a daily bag limit of 3 fish over 20 inches but under 28 inches has also helped. I for one love redfish on a half shell as well as the shallow water sight casting that comes with Texas red fishing.
> Tight lines
> 1Fisher77316


I can't say I share your opinion. I think the meat-haul culture prevalent in TX bay fishing is disgusting, and the numbers and research will continue to be published in a way that indicates a "perfectly healthy ecosystem".


----------



## FSUDrew99

Write into FWC and express your concerns and push for a catch and release season for redfish or for lower bag limits if you're area is more than one per person (FL only). You can write in about any species. I shot them an email pushing for it in NE FL.

http://myfwc.com/SaltwaterComments


----------



## sjrobin

Whiskey Angler said:


> I can't say I share your opinion. I think the meat-haul culture prevalent in TX bay fishing is disgusting, and the numbers and research will continue to be published in a way that indicates a "perfectly healthy ecosystem".


Also the red drum hatcheries are generally just good PR for TPWD. The net effect on healthy red drum populations is negligible. The Texas GCCA was a great success story. However the reason it was successful was simply eliminating commercial harvest from Texas bays (red fish nurseries). As coastal human population increases red fish habitat is replaced by bayfront home habitat. If more fishing pressure (harvest) comes with the population increase the legal bag limits will have to be reduced if you still want to catch a few reds every now and then.


----------



## kylet

Probably should at least get a few years in after the limit changes before making a change. Reducing the limit by 50% should majorly reduce the amount of fish harvested.


----------



## Blue Zone

Regardless off whether or not Mike's posted link is fake news, I have the distinct impression that the red population in SWFL is not healthy.

Here's a theory to consider. Suppose that snook have been over-protected since the big chill. My simple unfounded observation is that snook are generally more aggressive feeders than reds and may have adversely affected the shared food chain. In a given body of water, there is only so much to go around. It's odd that LA seems to be covered up with reds; maybe the rebound in the snook population ran some of the reds off to LA?

Drawing a parallel to the American West, per Trout Unlimited some areas has instituted a mandatory kill policy for non-native trout species to have anglers participate in fishery management. Not saying this should be implemented for snook, but it seems like there might be an imbalance in conservation strategy through slots for both snook and reds. 

In short, just closing the harvesting of reds may not be the answer unless there is a short term period for increasing snook slots simultaneously.


----------



## crboggs

Actually...the best thing they could do here in the Tampa Bay area is to implement more non-combustion zones...especially in the upper bay. That would lower pressure on the fish greatly while protecting some of the grass flat areas. And it could be done without "fishery management" debacles like we have seen on offshore species.


----------



## mxbeebop

crboggs said:


> Actually...the best thing they could do here in the Tampa Bay area is to implement more non-combustion zones...especially in the upper bay. That would lower pressure on the fish greatly while protecting some of the grass flat areas. And it could be done without "fishery management" debacles like we have seen on offshore species.


 Agree 100% and maybe send a FWC officer up into UTB once in awhile.


----------



## noahvale

This is a good article that shows the health of Louisiana's fishery. There are hundreds of thousands of redfish as well. I rarely fish for redfish and pretty much consider them bycatch. 

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index....how_which_louisiana_b.html#incart_river_index


----------



## lemaymiami

Don't know anything about whether the initial article that raised the issue was "fake" or not.... Here's what I'm hearing from other guides...

All around the state redfish numbers are in decline and the fishing is tougher. Down in the 'Glades one of the best redfish areas in the state (Florida Bay) is in bad trouble - and looks to have a permanent dead zone forming up between Flamingo and Key Largo (again... it isn't the first time this has happened - thanks a lot... ENP...). I can't speak for other areas - I'll let the anglers in southwest, central east, central west, and all of the other parts of the state chime in about this.

The bottom line is still that good old fashioned conservation measures really do work - when they're properly employed. There was a time back before the net ban when the redfish population around the state crashed and almost disappeared (during the years of the "blackened redfish" craze in restaurants and the terrible wiping out of the big breeder reds offshore by netboats...). All of that was turned around by decent conservation measures helped along by the fore-runner of the CCA - the FCA...

Here's all that's needed when any species is in decline. Have first rate marine biologists determine exactly where we stand (and where we want to be...) then listen to them and implement the measures needed to turn things around (closed seasons? slot limit changes? bag limit changes?). At every decision point the deciding factors need to be what benefits the fish stocks (not what anglers, guides, and every other interested parties want to see happen....). In recent years the FWC has made good decisions that greatly improved various fisheries around the state, mostly... Once or twice I've seen decisions that seemed to reflect politics more than basic conservation principles (but they've been the exception).

After you put in place the measures needed -allow them the time needed to work then have those same biologists tell us when seasons should be opened again (if they're closed) and what the size and bag limits should be. The results will be passed along to our kids and grandkids (I've got six of those young'uns...) and be something we can all be proud of....

I'll get down off of my soapbox now - if you've read this far...


----------



## devrep

Not to offend anyone but I'm sure I will. Fishing guides put a tremendous amount of pressure on red fish. There are a lot of guides fishing day in and day out bringing multiple clients each trip. And they are very good at finding fish, as they need to be. Sport fisherman are a different animal. Some of us fish a few times a month but many probably don't go 10 times a year and are likely not that great at finding fish.


----------



## EdK13

devrep said:


> Not to offend anyone but I'm sure I will. Fishing guides put a tremendous amount of pressure on red fish. There are a lot of guides fishing day in and day out bringing multiple clients each trip. And they are very good at finding fish, as they need to be. Sport fisherman are a different animal. Some of us fish a few times a month but many probably don't go 10 times a year and are likely not that great at finding fish.


You are correct. On all fronts. And thank god some guides see the writing on the wall and give discounts for CPR trips. Barbless hooks helped the River and Stream Trout scene. It might help the inshore fishery. A little. 

Bottom line- there are too many googans that do not know how to handle and unhook fish in a timely manner. This past weekend I saw undersize floaters everywhere we fished from Ingleside to San Antonio Bay. And. The number of people that I see using towels to hold fish as they unhook them boggles my mind.... just one of many googan issues...

Its a sum of parts issue. No one approach will fix what ails the inshore fishery. In 20 years the population of Florida will be around 35-40 million. And Texas, even more. I shudder to think what things might be like then if some areas are not set aside turned into no fishing refuge areas.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

True conservation by ALL works. One human habit that is more evident now than at any time that I can remember is; " I know I shouldn't (blank) BUT, I want to, what's IT going to HURT??!!!??" Most laws and regulations are written because of human stupidity & greed. IMHO, the Snook closure showed that, PATIENCE/CONSERVATION WORKS. Capt. Bob I'm in your corner of common sense.


----------



## lemaymiami

Along with proper conservation measures... there's other things to consider (and act on if the general public can be convinced) and all of them are environmental issues (water quality, mainly). Many probably aren't aware that this past year it was a rare month when red tide issues were ongoing along our west and southwest coast areas of the state. I'm no expert - but all of them seem to be to the south of where the Caloosahatchee empties into the Gulf - and that points directly at Okeechobee... Folks that live in those areas probably know a lot more about it than I do - but I seem to remember that red tides were a late summer event only years and years ago... I'd be glad for any input here.

For those also not aware - the FWC posts a weekly red tide report by email and anyone can get onto that mailing list. I'll bet that things like red tides aren't helping the redfish (or any other fish...) at all in areas where they're a frequent problem. Solving the Lake Okeechobee problem will be big money - and there's not many politicians willing to go on the record recommending higher taxes for everyone in the state - and that's probably what will be the first step. As usual we don't have any problems - we didn't cause ourselves... Just watch that charade we went through this past year about the big lake....


----------

